# Michigan Turkey Hunt Video



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A strange and memorable season ended today - the 10th day of our late spring wild turkey season at 7am. The young gobbler sports an estimated 12 and 15/16ths of an inch beard, but I will get it scored officially. Spurs were less than one inch - a young bird at 17 pounds 8 ounces. I had called it into range on another scene and had already stopped calling when I heard it approaching.

Now, I am hoping we can get one for my friend, Joe,


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Glen ! That's a great turkey too ! Thanks for posting it for all to see.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, YD. I had no good options for a video with the sun but the set up was perfect for an ambush. The PlotWatcher cam has changed scouting forever. It always surprises me how turkeys don't see hideous blinds - not at all like our whitetails. The one I was in was brown among all the spring foliage. Didn't matter. Never has.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cool video, and awesome bird

congrats

measure from the skin to the tip of the longest strand of the beard

when it comes to turkeys,weight doesnt matter as far as a trophy goes

its beard length and spur length that gets scored

to me,any turkey down is a trophy

hope the wife and i get as lucky this coming weekend


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the bird, thanks for sharing.


----------

